# VERONA (Italy): art, history, literature.



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

Truly beautiful city. I liked it so much.


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

keep me a place =)


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*Roman Verona*

1. Arena










2. Porta Leoni










3. Porta Borsari










4. Arco dei Gavi


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Beautiful city!


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*MISCELLANY - 1*


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for another set of nice pictures.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*Castelvecchio* and *Ponte Scaligero*, completed in 1356:


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*Sant'Anastasia *is a huge and lofty church built from 1290-1481 by the Dominicans to hold the massive congregations attracted by their rousing fundamentalist sermons.


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

man, what a city!


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

Now I understand why Romeo and Juliet were so romantic !! Lovely city !


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Random pics


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## pro77 (Nov 26, 2008)

Great shots!

What's your cam?


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank you pro77! My cam is a Canon PowerShot SX100 IS


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*BASILICA DI SAN ZENO*

The Basilica di San Zeno (also known as San Zeno Maggiore) is the best known religious building of Verona. Its fame rests partly on its architecture and partly upon the tradition that its crypt was the place of the marriage of Shakespeare's Romeo and Juliet. Together with the abbey which forms an annex, it is entitled to St. Zeno of Verona.


























*Façade*

The church of San Zeno constituted the model for all subsequent Romanesque edifices in Verona. Built of cream-coloured tuff, the façade (now under restoration) is divided into three vertical components, the central nave surmounted by a pediment and the two aisle with sloping rooflines, all supported upon small pendented blind arcades. The intersections of the three parts are marked by angled pilasters ending in foliate capitals below the pediment.





































*Bell tower*

The bell tower stands as a separate building. It is 72 m-high and was begun in 1045, being finished in 1173. It is stylistically Romanesque like the church, having a central vertical belt of alternating tuff and brickwork bands, It is divided in floors by cornices and small tuff arches, and rises to a double-storied bell chamber with triple mullioned windows. It is surmounted by a small conical spire with small pinnacles at each angle. The exterior is decorated by Roman sculptures. The older bells were from 1149, although only one of them remains now.

















*The Abbey*

Attached to the basilica is an abbey was erected in the 9th century over a pre-existing monastery. Of the original structure, destroyed in the Napoleonic Wars, only a large brick tower and the cloisters survive. It had originally another tower and the abbot's palace. For long time the abbey was the city's official residence of the Holy Roman Emperors. In 1980s a restoration discovered frescoes from the 12th–15th centuries.




















More info about the Basilica di San Zeno here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basilica_di_San_Zeno


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Going west, not so far from the city, you can find *Lake Garda*, the largest Italian lake, located between Veneto region, Lombardy and Trentino.
The eastern shore belongs to the Province of Verona.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Other pics from Lake Garda (the eastern shore of the Province of Verona):

*Lazise *
































































*Peschiera del Garda*:




























*Bardolino:*




























*Garda:*




























*Malcesine*:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

One of the most beautiful italian cities.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those updated photos of Verona are also very nice; thanks for sharing


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Amazing pics!

What a charming town! The _Piazzas_ are so beautiful!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Beautiful area by the looks of it - Verona is stunning, almost perfect and Lake Garda looks fabulous also. Some of those pictures showing the roughness of the water in Lake Garda are very dramatic.


----------



## kardeee (Jul 25, 2009)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Excellent pictures! What's your camera / lens setup?


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank you uys!

@ Mahratta: my camera is a Canon Power Shot SX100 IS.


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

beautiful city. great work


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

My god, I knew it was beautiful, but this beautiful?! 
I almost cried like a baby of joy. I have to go! 

When was these pics taken?


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

it´s an amazing city and in general veneto is one of the most amazing parts of the world...padova, venezia, verona...a disproportionate amount of history, culture and refinement enclosed in veneto...


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

1772 said:


> My god, I knew it was beautiful, but this beautiful?!
> I almost cried like a baby of joy. I have to go!
> 
> *When was these pics taken?*


They were taken in the course of a year, from October 2008 to last summer.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Giorgoos said:


> it´s an amazing city and in general veneto is one of the most amazing parts of the world...padova, venezia, verona...a disproportionate amount of history, culture and refinement enclosed in veneto...


If you like the Veneto region, you can find here some pics of mine about Padua, Vicenza, Treviso:

Padua http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=653133
Venice http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=677918
Treviso http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=882026


----------



## Giorgoos (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

These places are truly beautiful! 

Only thing thats missing is some good football teams. They were big in like 10 years ago, but al but disapeared nowadays.


----------



## A l e x (Nov 14, 2006)

up!


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

I love this romantic city for those old, old buildings.


----------

